# New Northeast member.....



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Well welcome from an East member lol.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome..from Dirty Jerz..


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks guys...cant wait to do some riding! my new gear is pissed at me cause i have it stashed in a board bag in the corner lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

you shred a lot of the same mountains I do.. Smuggs, Jay peak, and pretty much anything in VT. Ill catch you on the slopes one of these days, welcome to the forum!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

welcome to the forum neighbor ... where upstate are you?


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

snoeboarder said:


> welcome to the forum neighbor ... where upstate are you?


up a bit north of plattsburgh in Rouses Point. 

I3urtonfeind definately have to hook up on the mountain one day. I usually haul equipment for our local ski club so most of the times i spend my saturdays at Jay Peak. When i'm not hauling for them i try to hit up smuggs or other mountains.


----------

